# Crappie



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

What are the good crappie holes from panama city to pcola?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try near downtown Pensacola N 30 24.386 W 87 13.00 . There is a crappie hole down around there.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

They are tough to find around here, but there are spots around pc. Martin Lake off Cherry street in PC. Out in Wewa just east of PC, Somebody said the Simpson River in Milton, otherwise Alabama mite be the best bet


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to extend your search for crappie a little further west from Pensacola I would recommend Lake Shelby. In Gulf State Park, Gulf Shores Ala. I used to catch quite a few there. I havent been there since Hurricane Ivan. For every 10 Crappie I cauhgt one would be 2 pounds. The best times to fish there for crappie are Jan- Feb in the 3 rd lake. The smallest of the 3 lakes. They are connected by canals. Slash fish the bank with a johnson beatle spin catba worm color. You cant go wrong. If you can plan your trip the day ahead of a front it can be good. After front comes through dont waist your time going over there.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

not necassary crappie, but for brim Merritt's Mill Pond in Marianna is suppose to be really good. Never fished there, but its very pretty. In fact, I'm suprised more divers on this forum don't post about going there. Maybe there's just enough springs to dive at that are a little closer to P'cola. Blue Springs is what feeds this lake

http://myfwc.com/fishing/pdf/MerrittsMillPondrich.pdf


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Merritts is Ok. I grew up in Marianna. The Hydrilla has really been a problem on the pond. Lake Seminole is always a good destination for Crappie. Third Ramp on River Road, and out to the east, they call it the Stumps, flooded forest, is always a killer. 

As far a diving the Mill Pond, they are getting away from that. The springs dont flow hard enough to move the silt out so it is pretty much to dangerous these days.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry you aren't from central Florida..I caught over 100 crapie in Nov. Our hunting has one more week..then I'll go get some more.


----------

